

Ask YC: Why no search box on YC? - kleevr

It's happened twice now.  I read an amazing writing: poignat, timely, and oh so apropos:  but, two weeks later it's memory filters up through the "time fog", and I need to send a link, and I spend 15m site:news.ycombinator.com "cogent(s)".<p>In the meantime, I'll make 'a post' so that I can find it through my 'threads'.
======
thingsilearned
Wundrbar also has a shortcut for yc search. Its yc

yc stuff i'm searching for

Install the search plugin its great. <http://wundrbar.com/static/extras>

------
rms
Google.com site:ycombinator.com and searchyc.com both work as good as any
search that could reasonably be implemented.

~~~
kleevr
An interesting point, my current method hasn't 'failed' me yet (using google
with "site:*"), but I still really felt something was missing (even if the
service was near equal to google results)....

FWIW, that's all...

------
aneesh
searchyc.com

~~~
kleevr
sweet, thanks!

